# Critique my art?



## Cerys (Jun 24, 2008)

So, like everybody and their dog, I'm trying to sell a few commissions, but so far I'm not having much luck. So, if you don't mind, could you take a look at my art and be brutally honest, and just tell me what could use improving, etc? Also, if you were me, how much would you charge for art of this level?

My gallery is at http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/cerys/


----------



## E-mannor (Jun 24, 2008)

hey, i dont see anything wrong with it if thats what your after.  interesting style, not exactly my cup of tea, but well drawn.

what are you looking for? what is your goal?


----------



## Cerys (Jun 24, 2008)

Perhaps that's my problem then, that my style isn't exactly most people's cup of tea?

For goals, I'd like to start producing art that people will want enough to pay money for. If that means trying other styles, picking different subjects, whatever, I'm willing to try it out. You don't grow if you don't stretch, right?


----------



## E-mannor (Jun 24, 2008)

le'me guess, you feel like you art is structurally good, but you lack of popularity makes you think there is something you are missing.

well by my cup of tea, i mean either green tea with two sugars, or strait hardcore romps with preferably candids, hehe


----------



## Cerys (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL.. well, as for structurally good, I think I've got a decent base understanding of anatomy. But I'm realistic enough to know that I've still quite a ways to go before I'll be as good as some of the artists I idolize.


 But yeah, the fact that I cant even _give_ my art away sometimes makes me think that there's some element, besides just the skill, that I'm missing. Mebbe it's just that I'm not well known 

Also, green tea, especially good green tea, is the best ^^ I like mine with lemon and honey. Now I want a cup, but will hold off since it's waaay past time for bed ^^


----------



## E-mannor (Jun 24, 2008)

yea, all you need to do is keep practicing, take some commissions as they come to keep your range wide enough.

as far as popularity, well that just comes with time, but be for-warned, sometimes it can be a curse, lol, right now i am happy with my 20 fans, (it works better if each of em wants individual commissions, hehe)

[wow, lots of commas]


----------



## darkonedrei (Jun 25, 2008)

While I see nothing wrong with your style, it's your subject matter that is somewhat lacking.  I love pictures with emotion, especially in the eyes if nothing else.  You're style seems to take on a sort of dream like bliss feeling... but the subject matter is little more than a peep show (though lots of people like those).  Keep working to improve, and you just may surprise yourself with the resulsts ^.=.^

And be patient, it takes a long time to gather a following of fans.


----------



## Cerys (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback, I really appreciate it. I guess what's happened is that so far I've been focusing on the technical aspect of the thing, without really going much in depth on the emotions involved, or even trying to make it perhaps more narrative. I'm going to have to try and fix that.


----------



## darkonedrei (Jun 26, 2008)

Wonderful!  I'll be looking forward to seeing your progress, I'll be adding you to my watch list now ^.=.^


----------



## FuzzleBlue (Jun 26, 2008)

If I know furries, and I think I do...They will definately buy what you have to sell. The problem is, you have no recognition whatsoever. You need to get known, your sittin' barely any veiwers right there. Spam your FA page, make sure people see your stuff, and plaster right on the front of your page that you are "~~///TAKING COMMISSIONS\\\~~" then list your prices for the type of work that you are willing to commission. Sketches cost less, colored work costs more, and full blown detailed pictures cost the most.


----------

